# 15%-8% - 9 Weeks - Possible?



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

This has got to be a silly question (how long is a piece of string lol!), but what's the chances of not losing any muscle and achieving the following?

Start: 194lbs / 15%

Finish: 180lbs / 7-8%

Time: 9 weeks

Background:

Been cutting for about 4 weeks already, 3-4 abs come through now, and lines begining for form around pelvis. Strength has stayed so far. Lines on shoulders starting to come through, and cant pinch much anymore on stomach. Still a little fat at the bottom of stomach and on chest, and of course on the lower back!

Stats:

5'10 / 194lbs

BF: 15%? (See above for description in terms of how I've got to this conclusion)

Deadlift - 250kg (done a couple months back)

Squat - 190 / 200? (working sets on 180kg, so this is a best guess)

Bench - 135kg

Diet:

I've cut out most of my carbs, and only have starchy carbs pre-MMA training (CNP Flapjack or oats). Aside from that, 99% of my carbs come from fruit and vegetables. Lots of protein from fish, meat, shakes, and nuts. Lots of EFA's from fish, nuts, and olives. I take a multi (Animal Pack), and added EFA's (Animal Omega), plus started a fat burner last week (Diamond ECA).

Training:

3 days weights

Mon - chest / shoulders / tri's

Wed - legs / calves

Thur or Sat - back / bi's

30mins - 1hr cardio per day (SSCV)

2 x 2hr MMA sessions Tuesday & Friday (HIIT)


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Natural or assisted?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

14lbs in 9 weeks is more than doable mate. Only thing is, it's very hard to consistently drop fat when you get below 10%, so you'll have to have a continual progression plan laid out in advance IMO.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah you can do it, but you will either need to use some 'other' supps or sort the diet right out, e.g. Count everything....


----------



## MickyL (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm looking to do the same thing I think it can be done if you don't go off course & get your diet sorted mate. No weight's for me though, I'll be using MMA bodyweight Circuit's & Cardio. Magic torch what "other supps would you recommend mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I think it's definitely possible to lose 14 lbs in 9 weeks, but to not lose ANY muscle might be the optimistic part.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

piece of pi$$


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> I think it's definitely possible to lose 14 lbs in 9 weeks, but to not lose ANY muscle might be the optimistic part.


Most natural trainer will lose a bit when dieting to a low body fat, but if done correctly it won't be a noticeable amount.


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

MickyL said:


> I'm looking to do the same thing I think it can be done if you don't go off course & get your diet sorted mate. No weight's for me though, I'll be using MMA bodyweight Circuit's & Cardio. Magic torch what "other supps would you recommend mate?


A small amount of test!!


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Natural or assisted?


Natty mate.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Natty mate.


Alkaline ashing diet. LOTS of good oils (hemp, olive, avacado).

Message this dood http://www.health4ni.com/


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> 14lbs in 9 weeks is more than doable mate. Only thing is, it's very hard to consistently drop fat when you get below 10%, so you'll have to have a continual progression plan laid out in advance IMO.


I've got an excel spreadsheet with:

1) Training plan

2) Dates and target weights

Laid out. If I put down a plan to lose 2lbs per week...with 1lb per week on the last 3 weeks, does that sound about right?



Bulkamania said:


> I think it's definitely possible to lose 14 lbs in 9 weeks, but to not lose ANY muscle might be the optimistic part.


How much would you expect a natty trainer to lose? 175lbs would be ok at 7/8% I'd think, less than that and I'd have just gone from stocky to skinny lol!



B|GJOE said:


> piece of pi$$


What sort of plan would you recommend? Looking lean in the avatar!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> I've got an excel spreadsheet with:
> 
> 1) Training plan
> 
> ...


You can probably lose the most fat in the quickest possible time with a CKD mate. I'm a big proponent of it. Another good option would be to cycle carbs. Plenty of good carb cycling articles out there. I actually quite like this approach as the calories and carbs vary from day to day so the metabolism has no chance to slow down unlike with the CKD.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> What sort of plan would you recommend? Looking lean in the avatar!


I'd recommend a CKD, with 18 hour refeed once a week, 1000 calorie a day deficit, and at least 1 hour of light cardio a day.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I went from 18% bf to 10% in 6 weeks on keto diet and sustanon (this was before i knew anything at all about gear), Granted i was doing my personal training course at the time and was training twice a day (the training they wanted us to do and my own training in the evenings) Didn't do any cardio it was all dynamic exercise and screwing around but was very active during the day and then bodybuilding at eve's. Very possible with the right nutrition i say.


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

you'll be looking at losing more than 14 pounds to rip up that much in that space of time.


----------

